# NOC code for senior account executive, advertising agency?



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

Hello All,

Can anybody tell me about the NOC code for senior account executive in the advertising agency?

I completed my post graduation in advertising and communication.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the GoC website say about your job classification? 

Any information given here will have originally come from there, so it's not as if someone on an anonymous third party website (that is wholly _unrelated_ to the GoC) would have any secret insider information that cannot be found on the GoC website.


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What does the GoC website say about your job classification?
> 
> Any information given here will have originally come from there, so it's not as if someone on an anonymous third party website (that is wholly _unrelated_ to the GoC) would have any secret insider information that cannot be found on the GoC website.




Yes but the list is little but confusing. If anybody applying with the same job description, please update.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sunil304047 said:


> Yes but the list is little but confusing. If anybody applying with the same job description, please update.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to learn to use Google.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You need to learn to use Google.




And also that advertising and communications will be very different in Canada than they are in India.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You're in doubt about 0124 and 1123? Or did you have another code in mind?


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

EVHB said:


> You're in doubt about 0124 and 1123? Or did you have another code in mind?




Exactly between these 2 only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have a look at the job descriptions (main duties); where does yours fit in best?
What about the employment requirements?

Sometimes, it's hard to pick one as your job content can cover both. Been there, done that! ;-) But you will have to make a choice if you want to submit your application.

Good luck!


----------

